# Collar cowlick?



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

I just recently got a puppy (ACD), and along with him just got a pretty basic nylon collar. I notice that whenever I take the collar off his fur is sort of stuck up in areas, like if I went to bed with my hair still wet.

I took a look at my neighbor's dog who is half ACD, and she has the same thing, but it appears to be permanent. 

Am I using the wrong kind of collar or is this normal?


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Get a rolled leather collar. those don't rub the hair off your dog's neck.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I second the rolled leather collar.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

And I'll "third" the rolled leather collar. LOL Nylon (and the wider the worse they are) collars are just terrible on coats, and break hair, make it stick up, leave a "dent" in the coat, etc and so on. Junk the nylon, and get him a nice rolled leather one.


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, cool, thanks! I was wondering how all the show dogs and stuff can wear collars without messing up the fur!

Any reccomendations on how wide the rolled leather should be? And any thoughts on training collars? I'm not sure if they do the same thing since I don't have one.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

With the rolled leather it's more about how long the collar is than how wide. Flat leather would come in widths but the rolled leather is all pretty much the same. When the collar is on the dog you should be able to slide two fingers under it. If you can't do that easily it is too tight.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Euphemism said:


> Oh, cool, thanks! I was wondering how all the show dogs and stuff can wear collars without messing up the fur!
> 
> Any reccomendations on how wide the rolled leather should be? And any thoughts on training collars? I'm not sure if they do the same thing since I don't have one.


I have never known a show dog that lives with a collar on. They have show leads for being shown, and around the house, they don't wear collars. Even a rolled leather collar, left on 24/7 will cause some coat damage, and "cowlicks' in the coat. My dogs don't wear collars unless they are being walked, because of that reason. But then my dogs are shown in grooming shows. lol Hair is of utmost important there. 

As far as the training collar, if your dog is a puppy, he will have no bad habits yet...so the leather collar will be just fine to teach him and keep him from developing those habits. I would recommend you put him in training classes, and talk to the trainer there if you are having problems.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I put a 20" rolled collar on Sassy who has a 14" neck and her fur still had a collar mark. Max, he is wavy fur dog and has a wave at his skull/neck at his neck/shoulder at his butt/tail and so on and so on and so on. Neither wears a collar in the house any longer. They have tails to grab for real emergencies and generally are good doggies otherwise.


----------

